# cut out saddle



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

can you recommend WSD models to look at?
Currently running fizik Vitesse HP model but I am thinking something similar shape but with a cutout would help.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

I really like my Specialized Ruby 155....it's a firm women's road saddle with a nice cut-out. If you prefer a bit more padding, you may want to check out the Specialized Jett. All Specialized saddles feature a cut-out...so I would definitely start your search there.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I ride Specialized Romin Saddles. They take a couple of rides to break in and once they do they're great. I give em a thumbs up.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the Specialized Toupe a lot. Technically it's not a women's saddle, but I know a lot of women who ride them and love them. Compared to the Vitesse, however, it's going to be a flatter saddle. Fizik's saddles tend to tilt the pelvis forward, as they are angled or ramped in the back. The Oura (sp?), the women's version of the Romin, is probably the most like the Fizik in that it tilts the pelvis forward more than other Specialized saddles.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I also use a men's saddle. It's the Forte Pro with a cut out. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you find the cutout eliminate the soreness that around the front of the "anatomy", based on what I was told anyway.

I am going to try tilting the saddle up a bit first but I think the cutout is meant to address this.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You could try a Selle SMP Dynamic or Lite 209. Both also come in "Lady" versions, the difference between them being the embrodery.

Btw saddle cutout is meant to relieve pressure from the perineum, whereas saddle tilt determines effective saddle width.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you find the cutout eliminate the soreness that around the front of the "anatomy", based on what I was told anyway.
> 
> I am going to try tilting the saddle up a bit first but I think the cutout is meant to address this.


When I was looking for a new saddle, I had a lot of trouble with Fizik and other saddles that tip the pelvis forward because this caused a lot of discomfort on the soft tissue. This is why I went to a flatter saddle (the Toupe) because it didn't put any pressure on that area. So maybe consider the shape of the saddle as well as if it has a cutout. Your bike fit could also be an issue. If I lower my stem enough to get really aerodynamic, every saddle I try results in pain on the soft tissue. 

Many bike shops have test saddles that you can borrow before you commit to buying.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you find the cutout eliminate the soreness that around the front of the "anatomy", based on what I was told anyway.
> 
> I am going to try tilting the saddle up a bit first but I think the cutout is meant to address this.


My saddle is tilted about 6* down.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

il sogno said:


> My saddle is tilted about 6* down.


Thats alot of down tilt, I use a digital level to make it about level, 

My wife's bike handlebar is maybe 1" above saddle.
I read tilting UP will rotate the pelvis, supposed to be kind of counter intuitive why it would releave the front pressure??

I am a guy and I personally needed downward tilt and cannot tolerate upward tilt at all.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Serfas Stinger RS.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife has a Selle Italia Diva saddle and really likes it. It has good padding and is very compliant in the nose.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Matador-IV said:


> My wife has a Selle Italia Diva saddle and really likes it. It has good padding and is very compliant in the nose.


I ordered one, how many miles does she usually ride?

I am slightly beware that it says "gel"


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That SI Diva is quite pop with the women in my club.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> I ordered one, how many miles does she usually ride?
> 
> I am slightly beware that it says "gel"


Her rides are usually 30 miles'ish.

I didn't even realize it was gel. It's not "squishy" or "jelly" feeling like gel padded shorts.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you find the cutout eliminate the soreness that around the front of the "anatomy", based on what I was told anyway.
> 
> I am going to try tilting the saddle up a bit first but I think the cutout is meant to address this.


I don't know if it's the cut out it's self that eliminates soreness of the soft tissue, but I'm sure that the shape plays a part of it. I've also tried a Fizik saddle (came with my Felt F-5) and I hated it. A lot of pain and soreness when using it. So swapped it after two attempts at using it. I can't remember if my saddle is actually level or tilted just slightly down.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

For me Fizik saddles have always been nothing but pain.


----------

